# RP Ultra Mint Now Available with Free Postage for a Limited Time



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

We pleased to announce that *UltraMint* is now ready to be released!

We've made *UltraMint* available in two sizes:

*the 50ml Tub for the bargin price of £8.99*









and the *250ml Tub for only £24.99*







*UltraMint by Reflection Perfection* is a fresh new CAR WAX. *UltraMint* is a new product that has been specially formulated so you can achieve a long lasting protective coating for your vehicles paintwork.

If you demand a stunning 'show car' finish with an unbelievable depth of shine, *UltraMint* is for you.

Below are some pictures of a Porsche 911 finished with *UltraMint*:




























For the launch of our new wax we've decided to do a *Detailing World Special*!

*We're paying the postage on the wax in either sizes on all orders taking directly from here untill the 8/3/10.* (Provided you live in the Uk, contact us for other countries)

Just send the money as a gift via PayPal to [email protected]

We'd like to take this opportunity to publicly thank Sam Berlyn (sberlyn) on the forum here for taking the photographs of the wax at very short notice, thanks again Sam.

This wax has been compared in finish to Zymol Vintage - why not get that look for your car at a fraction of the price.

A few of the pro-detailers on the forum have got taster pots of the wax so you should start to see it featuring in details very soon.

If you have any questions about the wax do not hesitate to contact us, either in the thread, by pm or by email.

It is also for sale on our own shop page, Reflection Perfection, CarClay.co.uk and also at ProCar in Belfast.

Regards

The Reflection Perfection Team


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Would love to try one of our "Mintanese", oh we've called it UltraMint, haven't we? . 

Free postage doesn't work for Turkey I guess. I couldn't have your shop calculate a shipping for my country either. I could order the big tub if it were shipping free  I'm sure that I'd love it. 

How would the shipping be for us? for 50ml and 250ml?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Payment sent for a 50ml pot - Unique Transaction ID #23B61528D6884262N

Really must stop buying waxes


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Kokopelli said:


> Would love to try one of our "Mintanese", oh we've called it UltraMint, haven't we? .
> 
> Free postage doesn't work for Turkey I guess. I couldn't have your shop calculate a shipping for my country either. I could order the big tub if it were shipping free  I'm sure that I'd love it.
> 
> How would the shipping be for us? for 50ml and 250ml?


I've replied via email - thanks for your enquiry.



andy665 said:


> Payment sent for a 50ml pot - Unique Transaction ID #23B61528D6884262N
> 
> Really must stop buying waxes


Thanks very much.

RP Team


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Purchase 50ml too, payment sent


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

:thumbayment sent for a 50ml pot


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Love to have enough wax for all the neighborhood. Bought the bigger one.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the orders folks, ^ your neighbours must love you!


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

And another big pot bought....


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Since we are feeling generous and we want to reward those who have purchased our wax we have decided to spice things up a little for those on our mailing list and Detailing World.

We are offering a prize of a personalised mystery gift which we garantee you'll love! *(this mystery prize box will a rrp of at least £75)*

*How to win.....*

Write a review using our cool new wax Ultra Mint.... The best review wins!!

Members of Detailing World will be the judges with the usual poll so we're not biased in any way!

Just post your details that are topped with *Ultra Mint* in the showroom section of the forum and we'll draw them all together in our section where the voting will take place.

To give everyone a fair chance to purchase and/or get a chance to use the wax this competition will be open untill the 07/04/2010 and there will be one week of voting after this time.

Regards

The Reflection Perfection Team


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Payment sent for 50ml pot. 

Unique Transaction ID #6LK21938V10746420


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

Payment sent for 50ml Tub.

(Unique Transaction ID #71L86008L62945233)

Many thanks,

Paul.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks folks, appreciate the orders.


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

Can you check that my address appeared on the transaction Steve as forgot to add it.

Cheers,

Paul.


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

RP Stevie said:


> Thanks folks, appreciate the orders.


No prob, now only if the time for delivery to the US would not be so long, haha...


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Taffyopel said:


> Can you check that my address appeared on the transaction Steve as forgot to add it.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul.


Sorted now, thanks Paul.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #3K05618713923410Y)


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Recieved today, looks and smells lush...Cant wait to try it.

Steve


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

I'm now officially minted ! haha 

50ml pot arrived today, cheers Steve :thumb:


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

50ml pot arrived today! 

Many thanks Steve and the team. Only ordered 2 days ago! Fantastic. :thumb:

Paul.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

*TAY* said:


> I'm now officially minted ! haha
> 
> 50ml pot arrived today, cheers Steve :thumb:


lol, very good. Glad to hear that they are coming though ok.

The RP Team


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Ordered 250ml tub... Can't wait now!


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Any chance of a 250ml tub? I'm hoping they are still available?


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Loads still available! Get in now when the postage is still free!

Thanks

RP Team


----------



## BRAVO_CT (Oct 4, 2008)

Payment for 50ml Pot - (Unique Transaction ID #6BM15046FE801082J)
Thanks
Chris


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Quite an impressive wax. Very easy application and removal. What a shine off it too!!


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Following on from the success of UltraMint we've taken the discission to introduce another offer on it for DW.

The 50ml tub will have postage of just 99p which means you can have the 50ml tub for just £9.98 including postage.

The 250ml tub will have postage of just £1.99 which takes the total price to just £26.98 delivered.

If you wish to take advantage of this offer please send the money as a gift via paypal to [email protected] with your postage address in the notes box.

Thanks for your continued support.

The Reflection Perfection Team


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi RP Stevie

I paid for the 250ml tub on the 5th March (see above) just wondering if everything is ok with the posting as i haven't got this yet. Just a little worried...

Thanks

Laura


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi Stevie, 
I also had given an order on 28th Feb but still couldn't receive my 250ml pot. Were they sent with a delay? Any tracking codes etc? 
Seckin



Short1e said:


> Hi RP Stevie
> 
> I paid for the 250ml tub on the 5th March (see above) just wondering if everything is ok with the posting as i haven't got this yet. Just a little worried...
> 
> ...


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

It came this morning....

Very strange how it took the post office over a week to delivery it.

Thanks tho


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

That would be strange to see it coming to me today also, being a few thousands of miles away. I shall look forward for the postman to come tomorrow.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Short1e said:


> It came this morning....
> 
> Very strange how it took the post office over a week to delivery it.
> 
> Thanks tho


Glad to hear that it arrived eventually - very strange to be sent first class.



Kokopelli said:


> Hi Stevie,
> I also had given an order on 28th Feb but still couldn't receive my 250ml pot. Were they sent with a delay? Any tracking codes etc?
> Seckin


Hi Seckin,

There was no delay in the parcels going out and to be honest I took it for granted that yours had arrived by now. They said it could take up to a week for delivery but its nearly two now. If it doesn't arrive in the next few days please drop me an email to [email protected].

RP Team


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

RP Stevie said:


> Hi Seckin,
> 
> There was no delay in the parcels going out and to be honest I took it for granted that yours had arrived by now. They said it could take up to a week for delivery but its nearly two now. If it doesn't arrive in the next few days please drop me an email to [email protected].
> 
> RP Team


Thanks, I shall return with the information whether it arrived or didn't by the end of this week.

You are right on the delivery timings. Parcels usually come in 5-6 days from the UK but no longer than 8 days. I hope it hasn't decided to travel a bit around the world. I once found one of my parcels in Tokyo, instead of Turkey


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Kokopelli said:


> Thanks, I shall return with the information whether it arrived or didn't by the end of this week.
> 
> You are right on the delivery timings. Parcels usually come in 5-6 days from the UK but no longer than 8 days. I hope it hasn't decided to travel a bit around the world. I once found one of my parcels in Tokyo, instead of Turkey


Mine came today. :thumb:

I opened the lovely semi-soft plastic pot and saw a pleasant looking and smelling, buttery wax sitting in front of me. It almost turn into liquid on my finger, which showed me that it will be very easy to apply and a small amount should spread a long way.










The pot is the exact size I love from some other products. I can easily fit my applicator onto it and get an even layer of product out of it.










Sorry to bother the thread. It took 18 days for it to come. Not a fault of RP of course. Thanks again. :thumb:


----------

